# Went out today



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

I got out today and limited out on both sunfish and crappies.. had a blast catching fish while freezing my *** off. Another thing was i caught 2 big bullheads. And they kept coming to the top of my ice whole and i could almost grab them :lol: Going out tomm. and this time im going to go for walleyes and northerns i hear there in the lake im fishing.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

what area of the state were you in and how much ice was there? glad to hear you caught some.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds like a great day of fishin! i fished sakakawea yesterday in very very windy conditions. tumble weeds were constantly taking out my tip-ups. i didn't even set up my trap, just sat on it, otherwise it would have caught wind and been in your area by now. drilled some holes in it today and will use ice anchors when it is that windy again, which looks like tomorrow, and the next day, and the next, and... well atleast it's getting colder..


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

The lake is called really called Lake Mcmahon But all the signs say Carls Lake and thats what everyone calls it... Its by Prior Lake i guess if u know were county road 8 meets CR 87 than u can find it small lake.. I even heard a guy caught some nice walleyes last night... I might go tomm. But its gonna be freezing! Oh yes and there was 5-6inches were i drilled. When one guy walked out after me he said how thick the ice was and i was like 5 inches and hes like no how much is out there and he pointed to some houses out farther and i said i dont know. And he said it was open water yesterday  so he likes probably 2 inches and im like i sure hope not otherwise those guys are in trouble... cya there is ice out there!


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats crazy!, I was just out on Carls tonight with tip ups for northerns, no flags though, usually we do pretty good out there. I live in Prior Lake and am always out mainly with tip ups, cause i'm to lazey to move around and find fish. Going to put my spearhouse out there soon.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

zfish i was out last night to we caught 1 walleye and a few crappies im going out tonight my lantern ran out of gas last night so i had to quit at 7pm. otherwise probably coulda got some more eyes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rap said:


> I didn't even set up my trap, just sat on it, otherwise it would have caught wind and been in your area by now. drilled some holes in it today and will use ice anchors when it is that windy again, which looks like tomorrow, and the next day, and the next, and... well atleast it's getting colder..


Isn't that the truth. Me and BenelliBlaster went out Sunday without anchors and realized we were fighting an uphill battle. We were on Audobon and the ice was around 7 inches (where we were).


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

yup... i just got back into town from a goose hunt and boy was it windy out today... the geese were only going 100 MPH in the winds... on the way home it snowed with probably 50 mph gusts, it was a fun drive... last night i told my grandpa i'd probably drive seperate so i could hit up audubon after the hunt... good thing i decided to just hunt...


----------

